# Shrimp ID Please.



## mach2point7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Was ordered in as Lysmata Amboinesis. When I search it in google I get "Lysmata amboinensis, the northern cleaner shrimp, scarlet cleaner shrimp, skunk cleaner shrimp or Pacific cleaner shrimp, is an omnivorous shrimp species, which will generally scavenge and eat parasites and dead tissue." from wikipedia. I can't find anything close to this although, I haven't been searching for a long time. 














Thank you.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Off the top of my head, maybe _L. kuekenthali_. What's the coloration like out of the bag?


----------

